# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Murcia eleva la alerta ante inundaciones

## sergi1907

El Segura se desborda en varios puntos de Orihuela (Alicante), algo que no ocurría desde hace 29 años.

Continúa el temporal de lluvia que este fin de semana ha afectado al sureste peninsular. En la Comunidad Valenciana se ha disparado la alerta por el riesgo de desbordamiento de varios ríos. Entre el domingo y este lunes se han producido desalojos en Ontinyent (Valencia), Orihuela y Torrevija (ambos en Alicante). Y nueve municipios de la comarca de La Ribera, entre ellos Alzira, Sueca, Algemesí y Cullera están en alerta ante el aumento del caudal del Júcar. En la Región de Murcia, las lluvias han dejado más de 150 litros por metro cuadrado en tres cuartas partes del territorio, y en los municipios del Campo de Cartagena se han registrado más de 200 litros por metro cuadrado. La consejera de Presidencia, María Dolores Pagán, ha activado esta madrugada el nivel dos del plan de Protección Civil ante inundaciones, que supone la incorporación de medios estatales para hacer frente a las mismas. Pagán también ha solicitado la presencia de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias, que tiene base en Betera (Valencia).


El río Segura se ha desbordado esta madrugada en varios puntos del término municipal de Orihuela (Alicante), algo que no sucedía desde 1987. El municipio mantiene el nivel 1 el máximo de riesgo de inundación debido a la previsión de que siga lloviendo durante la jornada de este lunes y a la espera del caudal que pueda llegar procedente de la Región de Murcia, de los tramos medios y alto del Segura. El desbordamiento del río ha obligado al realojo, hasta el momento, de cuatro vecinos en un albergue abierto por Cruz Roja. Es la primera vez en los últimos 29 años que el Segura supera los bordes, al rebasar en varios puntos los seis metros de altura. El caudal se ha desbordado antes de las 5.00 a la altura del Puente del Rey, el barrio de San Pedro y la Vereda del Rollo, según ha informado en un comunicado el alcalde oriolano, Emilio Bascuñana, quien ha permanecido durante la noche en el centro de coordinación de emergencias municipal para seguir la evolución del río. 
En la Región de Murcia, continúa la alerta por lluvias en el Campo de Cartagena y Mazarrón. El presidente del Gobierno regional, Pedro Antonio Sánchez, ha cancelado la reunión que este lunes iba a mantener con la vicepresidenta del Gobierno, Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría. En rueda de prensa, Sánchez ha subrayado que el principal objetivo de su gabinete es garantizar la seguridad de toda la población. En el conjunto de la región, el servicio de emergencias 112 ha registrado 2.315 llamadas. Un millar de efectivos han sido movilizados en tareas de atención a emergencias, seguridad y auxilio, ha informado el presidente. Más de 350 personas han tenido que ser rescatadas de vehículos y viviendas de la comunidad por las intensas lluvias desde el pasado sábado, principalmente en los municipios de Los Alcázares, Murcia, San Javier y Torre Pacheco, según el balance realizado este lunes por el 112 de la región.

Más de una veintena de carreteras han sido cortadas al tráfico por inundaciones en Murcia, Cartagena, Torre Pacheco, San Javier, San Pedro del Pinatar, Águilas, Lorca y Mazarrón. Esta noche, las lluvias han provocado el cierre de los accesos al hospital Los Arcos, que atiende a los municipios del Mar Menor. También han sido cortados, por desprendimientos, dos de los tres carriles del Puerto de La Cadena, en la A-30 en dirección a Murcia capital. El Gobierno regional, a través de su cuenta de Twitter, ha recomendado prudencia en los desplazamientos por carretera, de forma que se realicen "solo los imprescindibles y siempre por vías principales", y ha aconsejado no tomar carreteras secundarias. 

La Consejería de Educación y Universidades ha suspendido las clases en 28 municipios: Alcantarilla, Blanca, Beniel, Campos del Río, Fortuna, Los Alcázares, Murcia, Mula, Molina de Segura, San Javier, San Pedro del Pinatar, Totana, Torre Pacheco, Santomera, Mazarrón, La Unión, Aledo, Pliego, Lorca, Fuente Álamo, Abanilla, Ceutí, Cartagena, Abarán, Albudeite, Alhama, Moratalla y Alguazas. Tampoco se imparten clases en ninguna de las tres universidades.

En la Comunidad Valenciana, las clases han sido suspendidas en 129 municipios. El temporal sacude la provincia de Alicante, con acumulados de 59 litros por metro cuadrado en Montesinos, 50 l/m2 en Jacarilla y 44 l/m2 en Torrevieja. El Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias de la Generalitat ha decretado la situación dos del plan de inundaciones de la comunidad por los daños que puedan producir posibles desbordamientos en la Vega Baja alicantina debido al temporal, que también ha provocado el cierre de carreteras y de los puertos de Valencia, Sagunto y Gandía, según ha informado en su cuenta de Twitter. El sur de Valencia sigue este lunes en alerta naranja riesgo importante por fuertes lluvias y fenómenos costeros, mientras que Castellón, salvo en el interior norte, y Alicante, están en alerta amarilla. 

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...06_490949.html

----------

F. Lázaro (20-dic-2016),Jonasino (19-dic-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

subir foto

El Río Guadalentín en Santo Ángel una pedanía de la capital.

----------

embalses al 100% (20-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (20-dic-2016),HUESITO (19-dic-2016),Jonasino (19-dic-2016),Los terrines (19-dic-2016),perdiguera (19-dic-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Lo que se ven son las puntas de las cañas!!!!

----------


## Jonasino

A ver esta noche

----------


## labanda

Me gustaría saber si con las actuales inundaciones habran aprendido algo nuestros responsables autoridades y empezarán a tomar medidas de hasta donde llega el agua, cuales son. Zonas inundables, y dónde no se debe construir, no digo ya demoler donde obviamente nunca se debería haber construido y llevar a cabo las obras que en 2003 se plantearon para que nunca as haya muertes por las inundaciones.

Como todo este dinero sale de sus bolsillos, por eso no se hace verdad.

----------


## Jonasino

> para que nunca as haya muertes por las inundaciones.


Dificil. dificil, No es solo ineficacia sino tambien irresponsabilad particular y otros muchos factores. Lo siento, es duro, pero es asi.

----------

embalses al 100% (20-dic-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

> Me gustaría saber si con las actuales inundaciones habran aprendido algo nuestros responsables autoridades y empezarán a tomar medidas de hasta donde llega el agua, cuales son. Zonas inundables, y dónde no se debe construir, no digo ya demoler donde obviamente nunca se debería haber construido y llevar a cabo las obras que en 2003 se plantearon para que nunca as haya muertes por las inundaciones.
> 
> Como todo este dinero sale de sus bolsillos, por eso no se hace verdad.


Es cierto que hay zonas inundables ocupadas por viviendas, pero las vidas humanas perdidas en estas lluvias han sido por imprudencias de ellos, no por la ocupación del terreno.
Respecto a saber hasta dónde llega el agua, es difícil y mucho. Yo tengo 63 años, mi pueblo más de 2500, y es ahora, desde hace unos 5 o 7 años que se inunda cuando caen 25 mm en una hora. Si caen más, como ahora, las inundaciones son mucho más importantes. ¿El cambio climático? Puede ser, pero también el exceso de asfalto aguas arriba, que no se inunda. O la deforestación del territorio por los incendios, o el no mantenimiento de los cauces limpios, con lo cual se desbordan. Vamos que de verdad considero que hay que razonar más antes de simplificar el problema.

----------

Jonasino (21-dic-2016)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si hay algo que he aprendido este año en "Geomorfología e Hidrología" es que si trastocas, aunque sea un poco la cuenca de un río o arroyo, eso va a tener consecuencias aguas abajo. Si lo trastocas quitándole vegetación, o simplemente cambiando de cultivos, probablemente las consecuencias aguas abajo serán de inundaciones por colmatación de cauces, o destrozos por la subida de la velocidad del caudal. 

Se necesitan estudios hidrogeomorfológicos de esas ramblas, ríos o arroyos para determinar las causas e intentar poner soluciones que no sean parches. Pero dado que quien da las órdenes es un pólitico, mal vamos. Se necesitan muchos geógrafos en las instituciones.

----------

Jonasino (21-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Si al final aun tendrán razón los "ecolojetas", como aquí algun forero osa llamar a quien defiende los ríos.

Al río, lo que es del río. Hay que respetarlo.

----------


## pablovelasco

En el caso del Reguerón (Guadalentín), y el Segura en gran parte de su recorrido por Murcia, se canalizaron para evitar las terribles riadas periódicas que acontecen. Como muestra la foto que subí, la del Reguerón, que incluso fue desviado de su cauce original.
Se les puede echar la culpa a muchos factores, pero tenemos que tener en cuenta importantes variables. No todo se puede predecir, ni todos actuamos con responsabilidad. Más de uno murió por salvar su coche, o por su actuación temeraria. Tenemos que tener claro que es peligroso.
Por cierto qué pena que no se pudiera hacer un embalses aguas abajo de los actuales, se han perdido m3 puros. El trasvase iba lleno hasta arriba, pero al no haber embalses se ha perdido mucha agua. No sé si levantarían la restricción estos días, he visto algunas balsas de riego bien llenas, quizá no todo se ha perdido.

----------


## Jonasino

> osa


Osa: mujer del oso

----------


## perdiguera

> Si al final aun tendrán razón los "ecolojetas", como aquí algun forero osa llamar a quien defiende los ríos.
> 
> Al río, lo que es del río. Hay que respetarlo.


Mire Sr. termopar, ecolojetas, para mí son los que pretendiendo defender los ríos o el medio ambiente, se dedican a pedir, más o menos como manos limpias, dinero a cambio de no montarte un pollo.
Yo, en mi vida profesional he tenido que lidiar con estos varias veces. Unas veces las negociaciones consistían en saber cuánto querían de contribución a la causa, en otras cuanto tiempo necesitaban de manifestaciones y cuanto retraso ponían a la obra.
Ecologistas son otra cosa.
A algún otro que ha escrito en estos foros la palabra ecolojetas, supongo que le habrá pasado lo mismo.
Ecologistas son otra cosa.
Con ecologistas también he lidiado, ellos buscan mejorar el medio, sin importarles el presupuesto. Yo a veces, podía atenderlos en más o menos grado. Pero no vale el mantra de que ellos, los ecologistas, siempre tienen razón, bastantes veces pecan de ambición extrapresupuestaria.
Ah! me dejo los ecologistas/jetas que van con 4x4 por caminos de montaña chafando lagartos y sapos. Los he visto y sufrido.
Por cierto ¿conoce Los Alcazáres? allí no hay ningún río, de hecho está la escuela de suboficiales del ejército del aire (que se ha inundado) desde antes de la república y va y se mueren dos. Vaya y dígales que no están bien asentados que al río hay que respetarlo.
¿Conoce Xátiva? Narices, tampoco tiene río y va y se muere uno ahogado en una cueva.
¿Sabe qué profesión tenía el hombre muerto en Enguera? Guardia Civil de tráfico. Yo le conocí en persona. ¿No estaba preparado para saber que no se puede cruzar una rambla? Le venció el hecho de que iba al entierro de un amigo y no llegó. Esto también debe ser culpa de no hacerle caso a los ecologistas. 
¿Sabe lo que es una llanura aluvial? parece que no porque en esas llanuras, ricas como pocas para el cultivo, suele haber un río (y en este caso crea un delta) o suele pasar como en el Mar Menor que es una cuenca sin aportaciones fijas, pero plana como la palma de la mano. En esas zonas, que caigan más de 300 litros en 48 horas es algo que provoca inundaciones por permanencia del agua (quizás este tipo de inundaciones no las conozca) y contribuyan a que el Mar Menor haya subido 50 cm respecto al nivel normal, aumentando el tiempo de concentración de la escorrentía. (pero a lo peor de eso tampoco sabe) 

Qué mal rato Sr. termopar, no da ni una.
Con Dios.

----------

F. Lázaro (21-dic-2016),Jonasino (21-dic-2016),pablovelasco (22-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Al río lo que es del río. Y si seguimos modificando la naturaleza, por aire, mar y tierra, tendremos más fenómenos extremos, mayores pérdidas....pero siempre habrá alguien que persistirá en su dominio de la naturaleza. Y de eso algunos iccp's saben y mucho. No les lleves la contraria, que están a la derecha de Dios, advirtiéndole de los errores en el Génesis.

----------

embalses al 100% (26-dic-2016)

----------

